# Asus T100TA Transformer Book



## nashid2000 (May 11, 2016)

I have a Asus T100TA transformer book laptop, I'm trying to load Windows 8 on it. I've allocated the SSD through linux to do away with Bitlocker which was previously on it and ended up loosing the MBR in the process. Now I can't load Windows on it at all . I'm totally clueless as to what to do with regards to this particular bios (UEFI)other than the fact that Windows can't be loaded on it nor do I know how to switch over to Legacy which will give me a better chance of installing windows. Can I somehow install the MBR back into bios? Right now bios is not showing any kind of boot options at all. Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) go to the *Security* tab look for *Secure Boot*, Disable it or change it to *Setup Mode*. Go to the *Boot *Tab select UEFI Bios and change it to *Legacy*. This will show the various Drives. Select CD/DVD rom drive and _move_ it to First Boot Device,_ Save and Exit._ 
Put the Windows disc in and after restarting your should see *Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD. *


----------



## nashid2000 (May 11, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> Boot into Setup (Bios) go to the *Security* tab look for *Secure Boot*, Disable it or change it to *Setup Mode*. Go to the *Boot *Tab select UEFI Bios and change it to *Legacy*. This will show the various Drives. Select CD/DVD rom drive and _move_ it to First Boot Device,_ Save and Exit._
> Put the Windows disc in and after restarting your should see *Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD. *


Thanks for responding....Under the Boot tab, UEFI Bios is not offered as an option. In fact, nothing is offered...period.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then it is under *Security*, or somewhere else poke around and see what you see.


----------



## nashid2000 (May 11, 2016)

Your version of bios is similar to mine. I've checked everywhere...nothing. I'm guessing my best bet at this point is to try an update. Am I right? If so, how do I implement this? Is there another way?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I do not have an Asus computer, The pictures I uploaded are stock pictures of an Asus bios. In the Second picture on the Boot tab it it shows Boot Options, if you have this then choose it and press enter to have the option to change it to Legacy, 
Go to the Asus Support/Download drivers site for your model and download the Bios update: ASUS Transformer Book T100TA | 2-in-1 PCs | ASUS Global


----------



## ivanlo (May 16, 2016)

ASUS Transformer Book can boot in UEFI mode only. This works the same way as my Surface Pro tablet. They doesn't support legacy/CSM boot at all. This article might be helpful for you:
Reset Forgotten Windows 8 Password on ASUS Transformer Book T300/T100 | Password Recovery

You might also need to use Rufus to make a UEFI bootable USB from a Windows 8 ISO file.


----------

